# Post good looking curry girls



## ascendingbrownguy (Nov 25, 2020)

I see average curry girls where I live ( Hyderabad) get ton of attention. Is this the case in whole of india or just south? Im really curious what girls look like from other parts of india. Also im talking about your regular everyday girls. Not instagram models. Most of ig models in india are subhuman ngl. I fucking hate that all these average bitches think they are superior.


----------



## Deleted member 8902 (Nov 25, 2020)

Good looking/curry

PICK ONE


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Nov 25, 2020)

@TheCopefulCurry's avi b4 he turned homosexual and used a male curry as his avi.

Post old avi bro


----------



## ascendingbrownguy (Nov 25, 2020)

LookMaxingGod73 said:


> Good looking/curry
> 
> PICK ONE


It fucking sucks man. I open instagram and see all these subhuman bitches getting simped hard.


----------



## MentalistKebab (Nov 25, 2020)

Here are top 10 Indian Stacies :





Thanks for reading


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Nov 25, 2020)

These are some South Curries. These are decent Looking imo.


----------



## IwantToLooksMaxx (Nov 25, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> View attachment 826300
> View attachment 826301
> View attachment 826302
> View attachment 826303
> ...


Half of them don’t even look curry, the rest stacylites


----------



## ascendingbrownguy (Nov 25, 2020)

These are legit some ig influencers where i come from lol. Thats how shit my pheno is.


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Nov 25, 2020)

IwantToLooksMaxx said:


> Half of them don’t even look curry, the rest stacylites


Are you Indian ? I picked the most curry Looking female models. I could've posted Aishwarya Rai or Jacqueline Fernandez but they don't look typical curry


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Nov 25, 2020)

ascendingbrownguy said:


> These bitches are legit some ig influencers where i come from lol. Thats how shit my pheno is.


Over . Which state?


----------



## ascendingbrownguy (Nov 25, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> View attachment 826300
> View attachment 826301
> View attachment 826302
> View attachment 826303
> ...


Dude they are models or something. They are like legit top 0.1 percent or some shit.


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Nov 25, 2020)

ascendingbrownguy said:


> Dude they are models or something. They are like legit top 0.1 percent or some shit.


Yes. They're models.


----------



## ascendingbrownguy (Nov 25, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> Over . Which state?


Hyderabad, telangana


----------



## rockndogs (Nov 25, 2020)

404


----------



## john2 (Nov 25, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> View attachment 826300
> View attachment 826301
> View attachment 826302
> View attachment 826303
> ...








This one has such appealing eyes.


----------



## ascendingbrownguy (Nov 25, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> Yes. They're models.


Im asking about your average everyday girls lol


----------



## SadnessWYJ (Nov 25, 2020)

_

_


----------



## ascendingbrownguy (Nov 25, 2020)

john2 said:


> View attachment 826324
> 
> 
> This one has such appealing eyes.


Yes. Gorgeous eyes and hair. Stacy for indian standards


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Nov 25, 2020)

ascendingbrownguy said:


> Im asking about your average everyday girls lol


In my state, girls are generally cute looking. Short, Petite, long dark hair and roundish face with large eyes.


----------



## Deleted member 10449 (Nov 25, 2020)

LookMaxingGod73 said:


> Good looking/curry
> 
> PICK ONE


This


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Nov 25, 2020)

@TheCopefulCurry


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Nov 25, 2020)

john2 said:


> View attachment 826324
> 
> 
> This one has such appealing eyes.


This is the kind of girls I have in my state. Like around 30%


----------



## ascendingbrownguy (Nov 25, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> In my state, girls are generally cute looking. Short, Petite, long dark hair and roundish face with large eyes.


Where are you from? There are cute girls here too. I hate how shit the standards are. Some of these subhuman ig influencers get attention over natutal beauties.


----------



## JustBeCurryBrah (Nov 25, 2020)

Indian women are getting fat and whorish just like their Western counterparts


----------



## ascendingbrownguy (Nov 25, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> This is the kind of girls I have in my state. Like around 30%


That above girl has great features and harmony. Shes in top 5 or 4 percent for india. No way 30 percent would be that way


----------



## Deepraj7 (Nov 25, 2020)

JustBeCurryBrah said:


> Indian women are getting fat and whorish just like their Western counterparts


True tbh


----------



## JustBeCurryBrah (Nov 25, 2020)

Just as in the West, women in India protest in favour of their country being flooded by Muslims.


----------



## goldstandardwhey (Nov 25, 2020)

LookMaxingGod73 said:


> Good looking/curry
> 
> PICK ONE





ascendingbrownguy said:


> Where are you from? There are cute girls here too. I hate how shit the standards are. Some of these subhuman ig influencers get attention over natutal beauties.





saturn97 said:


> This





john2 said:


> View attachment 826324
> 
> 
> This one has such appealing eyes.





rockndogs said:


> 404


The real curry stacy


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Nov 25, 2020)

jfl


----------



## Gonthar (Nov 25, 2020)

ascendingbrownguy said:


> I see average curry girls where I live ( Hyderabad) get ton of attention. Is this the case in whole of india or just south?


All girls in India receive a lot of unwanted attention from Indian men - whistling, catcalls, sexual remarks, etc. - it's called "Eve teasing".


----------



## GamerCel (Nov 25, 2020)

the only gl curry in the world


----------



## Patient A (Nov 25, 2020)

JustBeCurryBrah said:


> Just as in the West, women in India protest in favour of their country being flooded by Muslims.


India is already a world class shit hole as it is lol 😂


----------



## Deleted member 10449 (Nov 25, 2020)

goldstandardwhey said:


> The real curry stacy
> View attachment 826369
> View attachment 826375
> View attachment 826377
> View attachment 826381


Cherrypicked 

From the 2+ billion that curries thay exist
You found 1 good looking

Well done bro, if I ever need to find a neeldle in a haystack, you ll be the one I ll come to for help


----------



## goldstandardwhey (Nov 25, 2020)

ascendingbrownguy said:


> These are legit some ig influencers where i come from lol. Thats how shit my pheno is.


if you seriously live in india then you should know they wouldnt be considered "hot" . they just have men simping for them because they are women. its the same in western countries too. a lot of ugly women get attention. those girls could become influencers anywhere just because theyre girls


----------



## goldstandardwhey (Nov 25, 2020)

saturn97 said:


> Cherrypicked
> 
> From the 2+ billion that curries thay exist
> You found 1 good looking
> ...


the title of the thread was to post GL curry girls, so thats what I did lol


----------



## JustBeCurryBrah (Nov 25, 2020)

Patient A said:


> India is already a world class shit hole as it is lol 😂


Yeah, I don't get why muslims want to go there tbh


----------



## ascendingbrownguy (Nov 25, 2020)

goldstandardwhey said:


> The real curry stacy
> View attachment 826369
> View attachment 826375
> View attachment 826377
> View attachment 826381


they are like top 0.001 percent ngl


----------



## Deleted member 10449 (Nov 25, 2020)

goldstandardwhey said:


> the title of the thread was to post GL curry girls, so thats what I did lol


I was not being sarcastic bro

I meant that me I d never be able to find a gl curry, so I am indeed impressed someone managed to do it


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Nov 25, 2020)

Gonthar said:


> All girls in India receive a lot of unwanted attention from Indian men - whistling, catcalls, sexual remarks, etc. - it's called "Eve teasing".


jfl i love indian men they are the funniest race everything, they do just makes me laugh wouldn't mind have a curry mate would be funny as


----------



## ascendingbrownguy (Nov 25, 2020)

goldstandardwhey said:


> if you seriously live in india then you should know they wouldnt be considered "hot" . they just have men simping for them because they are women. its the same in western countries too. a lot of ugly women get attention. those girls could become influencers anywhere just because theyre girls


Bro ive seen guys call them beautiful. These girls especially the ig ones have attitude of gigastacies and they can easily date chads if they wish to. Also a fair skinned below average girl is deemed attractive. I hate these standards.


----------



## goldstandardwhey (Nov 25, 2020)

ascendingbrownguy said:


> they are like top 0.001 percent ngl


Prime Aish is Ded Srs maybe even 9.5/10









she even fogs taylor hill quite clearly .


----------



## goldstandardwhey (Nov 25, 2020)

ascendingbrownguy said:


> Bro ive seen guys call them beautiful. These girls especially the ig ones have attitude of gigastacies and they can easily date chads if they wish to. Also a fair skinned below average girl is deemed attractive. I hate these standards.


this is hypergamy and it exists everywhere not just in India . trust me i can post 10 ugly white influencer girls who have hundreds of guys simping for them without any effort. in fact even trannies have hundreds of simps here


----------



## ascendingbrownguy (Nov 25, 2020)

goldstandardwhey said:


> Aish is Ded Srs maybe even 9.5/10
> 
> View attachment 826385
> View attachment 826390
> ...


Aishwarya rai in prime fogs lima, jolie, taylor and literally every woman out there.


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Nov 25, 2020)

Most of these bitches are makeup frauding but some are acc decent looking





Instagram







instagram.com


----------



## goldstandardwhey (Nov 25, 2020)

ascendingbrownguy said:


> Aishwarya rai in prime fogs lima, jolie, taylor and literally every woman out there.


they look like they can be sisters tbh








personally if i had to rank id say lima fogs aish and then jolie and then taylor


----------



## Deleted member 8699 (Nov 25, 2020)

ascendingbrownguy said:


> I see average curry girls where I live ( Hyderabad) get ton of attention. Is this the case in whole of india or just south? Im really curious what girls look like from other parts of india. Also im talking about your regular everyday girls. Not instagram models. Most of ig models in india are subhuman ngl. I fucking hate that all these average bitches think they are superior.


error 404


----------



## ascendingbrownguy (Nov 25, 2020)

goldstandardwhey said:


> they look like they can be sisters tbh
> View attachment 826401
> View attachment 826399
> 
> ...


I put aish before lima cuz aish is more feminine while lima leans towards masculine


----------



## ascendingbrownguy (Nov 25, 2020)

TubOfLard said:


> Most of these bitches are makeup frauding but some are acc decent looking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most of them are surgery maxxed bro. I prefer average ones over fake looking plastics.


----------



## JustBeCurryBrah (Nov 25, 2020)

Gonthar said:


> All girls in India receive a lot of unwanted attention from Indian men - whistling, catcalls, sexual remarks, etc. - it's called "Eve teasing".


----------



## JustBeCurryBrah (Nov 25, 2020)

wanttobeattractive said:


> jfl i love indian men they are the funniest race everything, they do just makes me laugh wouldn't mind have a curry mate would be funny as







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Enfant terrible (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Gonthar (Nov 25, 2020)

JustBeCurryBrah said:


>


Yeah...this can happen too, you could even go in India to a girl, to have a polite conversation with her, and next thing you know, her dad or brother is chasing you with an axe or knife; even though Indian men act like creeps towards other women, they are very protective to the women in their family.


----------



## ascendingbrownguy (Nov 25, 2020)

Enfant terrible said:


>



The second ones meh. Average eyes


----------



## ascendingbrownguy (Nov 25, 2020)

This ones cute af though


----------



## godsmistake (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Nov 25, 2020)

Gonthar said:


> Yeah...this can happen too, you could even go in India to a girl, to have a polite conversation with her, and next thing you know, her dad or brother is chasing you with an axe or knife; even though Indian men act like creeps towards other women, they are very protective to the women in their family.


Exactly


----------



## ascendingbrownguy (Nov 25, 2020)

Gonthar said:


> Yeah...this can happen too, you could even go in India to a girl, to have a polite conversation with her, and next thing you know, her dad or brother is chasing you with an axe or knife; even though Indian men act like creeps towards other women, they are very protective to the women in their family.


Most of the blame is to be put on men if you ask me. I have seen my girl friends get harrassed by downright creeps. In most of the cases the girls are pretty innocent. It goes both ways but mostly girls are less to blame here.


----------



## Chinacurry (Nov 25, 2020)

Dude go to Chandigarh, Amritsar, J&k loads of hot ones, just not in shape.


----------



## ascendingbrownguy (Nov 25, 2020)

Chinacurry said:


> Dude go to Chandigarh, Amritsar, J&k loads of hot ones, just not in shape.


I personally prefer exotic south indian tan skin tbh.


----------



## fras (Nov 25, 2020)

saturn97 said:


> Cherrypicked
> 
> From the 2+ billion that curries thay exist
> You found 1 good looking
> ...







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## fras (Nov 25, 2020)

Gonthar said:


> Yeah...this can happen too, you could even go in India to a girl, to have a polite conversation with her, and next thing you know, her dad or brother is chasing you with an axe or knife; even though Indian men act like creeps towards other women, they are very protective to the women in their family.



So what you're saying is they are born to simp pretty much.


----------



## Deleted member 10449 (Nov 25, 2020)

fras said:


> View attachment 826593


you raped my fucking ears bro


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Nov 25, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Chinacurry (Nov 25, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who dat?


----------



## Chinacurry (Nov 25, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> This is the kind of girls I have in my state. Like around 30%


Dude what state??? I'd say in BLR foids like her are maybe top 5%. Obv u don't get that Pheno in Punjab or Kashmir, but even there I'd say only 20% -25% of foids are more facially attractive than her


----------



## Copeful (Nov 25, 2020)

saturn97 said:


> I was not being sarcastic bro
> 
> I meant that me I d never be able to find a gl curry, so I am indeed impressed someone managed to do it


please shut the fuck up


----------



## ascendingbrownguy (Nov 25, 2020)

Chinacurry said:


> Dude what state??? I'd say in BLR foids like her are maybe top 5%. Obv u don't get that Pheno in Punjab or Kashmir, but even there I'd say only 20% -25% of foids are more facially attractive than her


Even comparing her to the whole world shes atleast in top 8 percent considering her facial harmony and eyes. There is no way 20 to 25 percent are objectively more attractive. Maybe they are light skinned but they cant be more attractive.


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2020)

based. guys post more curries I might ascend with one. ngl brown girls like me


----------



## ascendingbrownguy (Nov 25, 2020)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> based. guys post more curries I might ascend with one. ngl brown girls like me


Totally bro. Do you consider the above curries good looking?


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2020)

ascendingbrownguy said:


> Totally bro. Do you consider the above curries good looking?


yeah


----------



## ascendingbrownguy (Nov 25, 2020)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> yeah


even the influencer ones?


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2020)

ascendingbrownguy said:


> even the influencer ones?


I liked these the best


----------



## Chinacurry (Nov 25, 2020)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> based. guys post more curries I might ascend with one. ngl brown girls like me


Well yeah, you're more than 50% white so any non-white girl will like you


----------



## ascendingbrownguy (Nov 25, 2020)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> I liked these the best
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You would have no trouble getting such girls in india. Come here and you will slay!


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2020)

ascendingbrownguy said:


> You would have no trouble getting such girls in india. Come here and you will slay!


giga extreme lifefuel. @sytyl what do you think?


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## ascendingbrownguy (Nov 25, 2020)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> View attachment 827086


She is like gigastacy. Same level as deepika padukone, priyanka chopra.


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2020)

ascendingbrownguy said:


> She is like gigastacy. Same level as deepika padukone, priyanka chopra.


she mogs them


----------



## ascendingbrownguy (Nov 25, 2020)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> she mogs them


Yes indeed.
I find this actress incredibly gorgeous too.


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 25, 2020)

Indian stacies don't look like indian.


----------



## ascendingbrownguy (Nov 25, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> Indian stacies don't look like indian.


Post an indian looking girl


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 25, 2020)

ascendingbrownguy said:


> Post an indian looking girl


----------



## Chinacurry (Nov 25, 2020)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> View attachment 827086


She is much more my type than the white passing curry Stacies


----------



## Chinacurry (Nov 25, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> Indian stacies don't look like indian.


Not true, the southern ones do


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2020)

Chinacurry said:


> She is much more my type than the white passing curry Stacies


white passing curry stacies look kinda retarded


----------



## ascendingbrownguy (Nov 25, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> View attachment 827135


Shes not that bad looking. Its just her skin color.


----------



## Schnauser (Nov 25, 2020)

I'm a white brit and I travel the world with my job, I met quite a few good looking Indian chicks all over India. Some absolute smashers working in the top hotels.


----------



## GamerCel (Nov 25, 2020)

currycels are so subhuman i dont understand how they were evolved to be such ugly subhuman, maybe theyre really jealous or some shit? they killed all the gl curries in the past or they got taken by invaders and only subhumans were left


----------



## ConspiracyTheory (Nov 25, 2020)

There aren't any


----------



## john2 (Nov 25, 2020)

sandcelmuttcel said:


>


This one is not even famous iirc. She's probably some user on Quora.

And if you notice, she's not the typical 'modelesque' or high PSL looking foid. Doesn't even have a great maxilla. She's just got a little fat on her face and soft looking features with good collagen which makes her look quite normal and better looking among the common folk.


----------



## goldstandardwhey (Nov 25, 2020)

ascendingbrownguy said:


> She is like gigastacy. Same level as deepika padukone, priyanka chopra.


priyanka and deepika fog her hard bro


----------



## TheChosenChad (Nov 25, 2020)

These thicc Indian foids 




Your browser is not able to display this video.




















This frauding foid in @TubOfLard sig


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Nov 25, 2020)

TheChosenChad said:


> These thicc Indian foids
> View attachment 828099
> 
> 
> ...


Loool saw those girls on my insta feed. Baso loadsa indian girls on my insta kept reposting that on their story, captioning it “yess slay queens”


----------



## TheChosenChad (Nov 25, 2020)

I like these thicc trashy thots tbh


----------



## leprechauncel (Nov 25, 2020)

ascendingbrownguy said:


> I see average curry girls where I live ( Hyderabad) get ton of attention. Is this the case in whole of india or just south? Im really curious what girls look like from other parts of india. Also im talking about your regular everyday girls. Not instagram models. Most of ig models in india are subhuman ngl. I fucking hate that all these average bitches think they are superior.



404 not found


----------



## datboijj (Nov 25, 2020)

ascendingbrownguy said:


> Yes indeed.
> I find this actress incredibly gorgeous too.



how is that a curry????
thats like asking for a black girl and then you post mariah carrey


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Nov 25, 2020)

datboijj said:


> how is that a curry????
> thats like asking for a black girl and then you post mariah carrey





randomvanish said:


> View attachment 827135


You just hate Indians so you expect them to be ugly right .


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Nov 25, 2020)

Y'all say she's Asian but actually she's from Tamil Nadu 😂


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 25, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> You just hate Indians so you expect them to be ugly right .


no, not at all.


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Nov 25, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> no, not at all.


I don't know man. I had enough with this " every gl Indian look white" sfcel cope.


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 25, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> I don't know man. I had enough with this " every gl Indian look white" sfcel cope.


well, that's true bro.


----------



## Copeful (Nov 25, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> well, that's true bro.


Elab


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 25, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> Elab


there is no "italian girl" stereotype but there is indian one because indians have some similar facial structures, similar skin tones etc.
india is not mixed well so we can say "that girl doesn't look indian".
not meant to be racist at all.


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Nov 25, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> well, that's true bro.


That's not true. Sfcels just want to push " we wez everyone's creators and shit" narrative. That's why they they developed Aryan theory. Yes there are few Indians who say " We wuz Aryans And shit". Aesthetic features are universal like square jaw, hunter eyes etc which are not specific to any race. Yes whites have more good-looking people on average than any other race. But that doesn't mean every good-looking ethnic look white. Average White don't have squarish lower third or hunter eyes right?


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 25, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> doesn't mean every good-looking ethnic look white.


i've never said that at all. i'm talking about the posts, and generally the indian girls found hot. 
just type hottest indian girls and you can clearly say that most of all have features that remind whites.


----------



## Chinacurry (Nov 25, 2020)

TheChosenChad said:


> I like these thicc trashy thots tbh



Thicc, trashy, tanned is defo my type too, however that first one has a body built for sex, but has that typical low-caste african-indian face, which is not great.

Yet the way guys are simping in the comments, you would think she is Adriana Lima!


----------



## ascendingbrownguy (Nov 25, 2020)

john2 said:


> This one is not even famous iirc. She's probably some user on Quora.
> 
> And if you notice, she's not the typical 'modelesque' or high PSL looking foid. Doesn't even have a great maxilla. She's just got a little fat on her face and soft looking features with good collagen which makes her look quite normal and better looking among the common folk.


Modelesque doesnt always equal good looking. Alot of guys where I come from prefer this over bony faces.


----------



## ascendingbrownguy (Nov 25, 2020)

Chinacurry said:


> Thicc, trashy, tanned is defo my type too, however that first one has a body built for sex, but has that typical low-caste african-indian face, which is not great.
> 
> Yet the way guys are simping in the comments, you would think she is Adriana Lima!


I dont like their faces man. Looks very slutty. They are ugly af.


----------



## ascendingbrownguy (Nov 25, 2020)

datboijj said:


> how is that a curry????
> thats like asking for a black girl and then you post mariah carrey


Wdym. Alot of girls in india look like that. Not all curry women are dravidian looking man


----------



## Chinacurry (Nov 26, 2020)

Some decent curry Stacies here, all will be thicc ofc, but these are more your Aryan Punjabi types, not typical curry features









💓HaRmAN KaUr💓 (@harmansohalofficiall) • Instagram photos and videos


40K Followers, 3,190 Following, 471 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 💓HaRmAN KaUr💓 (@harmansohalofficiall)




instagram.com










Instagram







instagram.com


----------



## clockwiseRotator (Nov 26, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> View attachment 826301
> 
> These are some South Curries. These are decent Looking imo.


I've dated one with around the same PSL as this. Nothing special


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Nov 26, 2020)

clockwiseRotator said:


> I've dated one with around the same PSL as this. Nothing special


Chad


----------



## ascendingbrownguy (Nov 26, 2020)

clockwiseRotator said:


> I've dated one with around the same PSL as this. Nothing special


shes stunning bro wdym. would die to have her glance at me


----------



## clockwiseRotator (Nov 27, 2020)

ascendingbrownguy said:


> shes stunning bro wdym. would die to have her glance at me



In retrospect, there were some things I'd glossed over in making this comparison. The girl I had dated had similar excellent forward growth, similar skin tone. But actually, the one in OP's photo is probably a good PSL point higher due to her better eyes and amazing collagen.



Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> Chad



I'm by no means a chad. The circumstance of how we got together is, in itself, crazy proof of socialcirclemaxxing- it was in a highschool with a large number of South Asians who only dated their own race. She is extremely tall (>99% percentile for gender) while I'm a 6'3 4.5PSL. But given her lack of options owing to the previous two conditions, that was enough. 

Finally, by 'nothing special' I meant, in my situation, it didn't require a miracle to get with her. She is certainly enviable and, oweing to her height and cheekbones, will likely find success in modeling.


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Nov 28, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> View attachment 826300
> View attachment 826301
> View attachment 826302
> View attachment 826303
> ...


holy shit they are all ugly except the light skinned one


----------



## ascendingbrownguy (Nov 28, 2020)

GarouTheIncel said:


> holy shit they are all ugly except the light skinned one


You are delusional if you think dark skinned ones arent.


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Nov 28, 2020)

ascendingbrownguy said:


> You are delusional if you think dark skinned ones arent.


nope u are coping , they have bug eyes lack harmony in the face and have a shit frame too it doesn't scream high estrogen


----------



## ascendingbrownguy (Nov 29, 2020)

GarouTheIncel said:


> nope u are coping , they have bug eyes lack harmony in the face and have a shit frame too it doesn't scream high estrogen


Those arent bug eyes, they are doe shaped almond eyes.


----------



## ascendingbrownguy (Nov 29, 2020)

GarouTheIncel said:


> nope u are coping , they have bug eyes lack harmony in the face and have a shit frame too it doesn't scream high estrogen


most indian women like 95 percent have those eyes, they cant all be ugly


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Nov 29, 2020)

ascendingbrownguy said:


> most indian women like 95 percent have those eyes, they cant all be ugly


ur starting to realize something about indian women ... i'll let u figure the reason out in all honesty theres evidence pointing towards the lack of dimorphism due to diet + bad breeding forced marriages leading to uglier and uglier people


----------



## ascendingbrownguy (Nov 29, 2020)

GarouTheIncel said:


> ur starting to realize something about indian women ... i'll let u figure the reason out in all honesty theres evidence pointing towards the lack of dimorphism due to diet + bad breeding forced marriages leading to uglier and uglier people


im pretty sure 99.99 percent indian women mog you


----------



## Chinacurry (Nov 29, 2020)

GarouTheIncel said:


> ur starting to realize something about indian women ... i'll let u figure the reason out in all honesty theres evidence pointing towards the lack of dimorphism due to diet + bad breeding forced marriages leading to uglier and uglier people


Basically this, Indian women lack dimorphism, though not QUITE as bad as ricemen or black women, next tier down.

I don't know if you can put it down to shit diet and shit breeding though, because noodlewhores and currycels are still dimorphic. 

Definitely agree a big part of why Indians and Asians can exist in such an ugly state today in such abundance is those 2 things, shit carb + fat diet due to agricultural advancement and shit pair mating culture is WHY so many still exist, but doesn't explain lack of dimorphism.

Also one thing I notice, because I have to visit curry land twice a year for about 10 days at a time for work, and after about 7 days u start looking at the least ugly girl as if she's attractive lol


----------



## Deleted member 9890 (Nov 29, 2020)

relative to the males, indian women have a much higher smv in the west


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Nov 29, 2020)

ascendingbrownguy said:


> im pretty sure 99.99 percent indian women mog you


Keep coping have fun having shit skinned bug eyed kids with a brownie


----------



## Chinacurry (Nov 29, 2020)

This gym maxxed, TRT maxxed, tren maxxed, beard maxxed, statusmaxxed curries gf is as good as it gets for curry girls with true curry genetics (or not pashtun / Punjabi/ Kashmir mix )



The girl who slaps him in this video is also pretty good



Btw about a quarter of his videos are about nofap, because his followers keep writing to him about how they are addicted to jerking.

Curries really are the gift that keeps giving


----------



## ascendingbrownguy (Nov 29, 2020)

maximusmaxxed said:


> relative to the males, indian women have a much higher smv in the west


really? i thought indians were ugly everywhere


----------

